# Bonding going ok



## Reen (Jan 11, 2017)

HI

I am a new owner to cockatiels and just love my little pair of Albinos

I bought them untamed and am following the advice on the thread above. They are still nervous of me but at least I am not getting wing flapping every time I go near them

My concern is as their wings are not clipped when I get to the stage of maybe getting them out of their cage how will I get them back?

Should I get them clipped before attempting to let them out? I am trying to cause them the less trauma that I can and am pretty sure they will kick off if I try to get them out of the cage for wing clipping before they have got trust in me


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wing clipping is a personal choice. It can make training easier but it can also set you back in trust. 

To get them back in the cage after letting them out, you can use a stick or ladder or something else they are willing to step on and try that way. If you have enough time in the day, letting them just go back in the cage on their own (i.e. to eat) usually works well too. 

Also, if they're all white tiels, they're called whiteface lutinos. Albino is not actually a thing in tiels because of how their genetics work.


----------



## Reen (Jan 11, 2017)

Ahh yes, sorry roxy I forgot they are called Lutinos - thanks for that.

You have confirmed for me the things I am in a dilema about with the trust thing

I hadn't thought about getting them used to something they are ok with to get them back into their cage.

Will they always find their way back for food in the end? I do intend to only start letting them out when I have at home for the full day and evening until we get used to it all

It's odd as I didn't think I would be anxious about doing the wrong thing with them but as I can see how hard it is to get their trust I can also see how quickly I could shatter that trust

Training dogs has been easier! lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Training dogs is definitely easier lol.

Yes, if food is only available in their cage, that's where they are going to return to. If you offer them food outside of the cage that will make it harder to get them back in. You can try hanging a sprig of millet in the cage when you want them to go back in to try to tempt them into the cage, but that may not always work.


----------



## Reen (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you again Roxy, yes they love millet so I will try that when I pluck up the courage to finally let them out


----------



## Sus (Jan 25, 2017)

@reen
Millet or any other favourite food has helped with getting Sookie back in cage when he's not cooperating 
Same with my two budgies but they usually go back when ready 
A reward for going in the cage I feel is positive!


----------



## chrissy055 (Jan 16, 2017)

Try to mix it up as well because with Ava she eventually started associating millet with oh no time to go back in the cage! We would have to case her around the house for 20 min until we could get her back in her cage. Now we try hard to use a different treat but mix it up as well.


----------

